# redoing system



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok guys I need some opinions from some people who actually know what they're talking about.. I have a ppi pc2600 amp and am going to be in the market for some new subs... The voice coild on my jl 10w6 wsubs locked and I have no waranty  anyways I think I want to go with 2 12's instead anyway... what would you all recomend? I am in the process of getting some mb quartz componets for front and rear and want to know what amp I should get.. I was thinking a used ppi so it would match my other amp but thats not all that important.. thanks for your imput


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well for the subs what kind of preference are you looking for? You want really hard hitting bass or something not to hard but extremely clean? and for your high's you dont have to spend a lot of money to get loud and clean sound. I'm running a DHD amp to 2 5x7's and 2 6x9's and that stuff too loud. So let me know your preferences on these things and we can work on it.


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

definately looking for a clean sound and not something that hits so hard i can't hear the music


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

http://www.edesignaudio.com/ep/aseries.htm
Check this sub out. It is the a series from elemental designs. It is being compared to a 12 w7 in sq at only have the price. Very awesome sub. 3 year warranty.


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

they have some great deals on that site. I am tempted to get the a series 12 with the amp package deal, but this is the first time I've heard about this company... I need to research them a bit more first, but thanks for the suggestion man


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Go to www.sounddomain.com. Go into the subwoofer forum. Everyone over there has only great things to say about them. I have a Kicker 12 L7 I am trying to sell so I can get the a series 12. Anyway, good luck to you.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey man, I can get ya 2 10" infinity perfects for cheap, up to 4 of em, if you can find the space. Perfect SQ, and hits hard. Hit me up, [email protected]. You won't be dissappointed and with Infinity Perfects, you know you are gettin the best in tested quality.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Brad67, you should visit www.caraudioforum.com, they can help you out 10x better with your audio concerns. It is a full time based audio site, and not a little part of a nissan forum like it is here. They talk a lot about ED subs, they are defenitely worth getting.

What color is your car BTW?


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

actually I ended up forking out the cash for a jl 12w7 and some eclipse Hi's.. I am very happy with the sound.. I will put pics up as soon as I get my digital camera working.. it is a black car by the way


----------

